# Analysts: Costs, Expansion Undermining Netflix



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HomeMediaMagazine


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 25, 2012)

Their SVOD is lame anyway. It's almost all old movies and TV series. Their only good service is the rental disc service. Maybe one day they will offer newer SVOD content, but until then I will pass.


----------

